# My Bullit is For Sale in the classifieds



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check it out in the classifieds under “E Bikes”. It’s a CC (mullet) XL, with massive upgrades and only 70 miles. Absolutely slammed with work and would rather have the cash. Thanks!


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

What's next? I think you've owned 4 or 5 diff bikes since I started hanging out here in the spring 👍


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Work!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Work!


Please refrain from using certain profane four letter words in the forum. Sorry to hear that w&*% gets in the way of play. Play is a perfectly acceptable four letter word, as is "ride". Hopefully you have more time to play and ride soon.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

JKA said:


> Please refrain from using certain profane four letter words in the forum. Sorry to hear that w&*% gets in the way of play. Play is a perfectly acceptable four letter word, as is "ride". Hopefully you have more time to play and ride soon.


Haha, yeah my new excavation business is only a year old and getting slammed with w—k!
Plus, equipment is not cheap!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Check it out in the classifieds under “E Bikes”. It’s a CC (mullet) XL, with massive upgrades and only 70 miles. Absolutely slammed with work and would rather have the cash. Thanks!


Be sure to get a quote from pros closet. If you like the price, it is sooo easy.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice, maybe check it out.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Reduced to 11,300. Added the costs in the classifieds.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

why does it looked like it was wrecked ? looks like metal scarring on the top mounted toolbox and other spots


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Swat tool was customized for the top cap. I did have a spill and there are slight scratches on the display “holder” only. The pics look way worse than it is. No scratches anywhere else on the bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

If you’re interested, I’ll buy you a new display clamp!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Dropped to 10,900. Great deal


----------

